# Gaining muscle after gastric bypass.



## largepkg (Jun 25, 2004)

Hello everyone, On June 9, 2003 I had gastric bypass surgery for weight loss. I was 380 lbs. I'm now down to 222 lbs and I'm looking to put on a large amount of muscle. I was just wondering if any of you trainers out there or experienced lifters have run across anyone in a similar position. If so do you have any advise for me? You see the average gastric bypass patient has a hard time consuming large quantities of calories in a day, and what we do ingest is not fully absorbed due to the mal-absorbtive part of this procedure. 

I'm 31 yrs old 6'4'' 222 lbs 11.1% BF and I think a bit on the skinny side. I've been working out now for about 14 weeks. For the last 4 weeks I would say I've been pushing hard. I'm seeing some gains but I would like to maximize my efforts. 

Any advise or suggestions would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2004)

largepkg welcome to IM!


----------



## largepkg (Jun 25, 2004)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jun 25, 2004)

mass gaining is 10% training 90% nutrition, look around the diet and nutrition forum and ask some questions, post your diet etc.  we can help you out


----------



## BuzzU (Jun 27, 2004)

Welcome to IM.  Can't really help you much with your case, but how many calories can you eat a day?  Is there any limit after having that type of surgery?


----------



## largepkg (Jun 28, 2004)

How many calories I can eat in a day, I'm not sure. Per serving size I can only eat about 8-10 oz of food. This depends on the texture of the food. The drier the food the less I can eat. I'm more than satisfied after 4-5 oz.

I'm currently eating 2-3 protein bars a day along with a protein shake after my workouts. I also eat 4-5 cheese sticks a day. This is from post surgery days, it was about the only thing I could tolerate. The good news with this surgery is that I can eat a lot of fat because my body doesn't assimilate it the same.
Which is to say most of it goes out the same way it went in!  

I know it's best to get my protein from my foods but this is the most palatable way for me. Along with this I'm eating 3-4 meals consisting of mainly chicken and fish. I figure my daily caloric intake to be about 3,500.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 28, 2004)

Eat a whey hydrolysate for protein, it is already digested.  Ask your doc if aminogen is alright for you, it is a supp that is protein digesting enzymes.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the help Dale. I'll look into it.


----------



## tmcmski (Aug 3, 2011)

*Gastric Bypass and Bodybuilding*

Im not a personal trainer but I have researched and have many gains. I was 365 when I had my surgery and am now 240lbs up from 225lbs. I could of lost another 25-30 lbs but was getting to week. here is what I did, At the gym I started out slow, very slow for two weeks 3 sets low weights (embarassing weights). I then started to increase where I felt comfortable and then on and then on. I was an avid lifter in high school and I think it helped. Im 52 years old I have 17 1/2 in arms can bench 275 and squat 325 on mt last set. I also have a 36 in waist not bad for an old guy but remember to suplement with vitamins and whey protien ( 30 grams/day).Usually before workout and get plenty of rest it takes time and patients but you will see results.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## griffingdonald (Sep 10, 2014)

Before muscle growth you would need to increase your stamina for which you need the right king of vitamins. Since you had the gastric bypass surgery would advise gastric bypass vitamins that will help you build your body and stamina for future workouts.Before muscle growth you would need to increase your stamina for which you need the right king of vitamins. Since you had the gastric bypass surgery would advise gastric bypass vitamins that will help you build your body and stamina for future workouts.


----------



## brazey (Sep 10, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 10, 2014)

welcome!

And be careful Im pretty sure that the very purpose of gastric bypass is to keep you from gaining weight muscle and fat.  So what your trying to do is the opposite.  At 6'2 222 you will need a lot of calories and protein to put on muscle and from what I have read in this thread you cant currently consume that.  And to be honest I wouldn't tell you to try.  Gastric bypass is a surgery for the morbidly obese there for I would never advise some one that went to those lengths to lose weight to start eating to gain weight.


just my 2 cents



EDIT:  fml this thread is fucking way old..... Im rah tarded


----------



## Big Puppy (Sep 10, 2014)

I hate when I get sucked into an old thread. And fwiw, fat bastard probly gave up


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## New_Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

welcome


----------



## New_Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

sounds like it could be tricky but not impossible


----------

